
Portal Cloud Announces Frequency Analytics, an OpenSaaS Google Alternative - jeff393
https://blog.portal.cloud/posts/KVMJOL4KHMLZWZS
======
nwrk
Here is link to repo as the website is 'sort of confusing'
[https://github.com/frequencyanalytics/frequency](https://github.com/frequencyanalytics/frequency)

Always great to see open source project as google analytics alternative.

